# Yarmouth Police Test Deadline Extended



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

The Yarmouth Police Department announced that it is extending the registration deadline for the exam to be held on November 7th 2004 at 9:00am.

The deadline for registration had been extended to November 1, 2004.

You can access the employment sextion of the Department's web site by clicking:

YPD Employment Web Page

Good Luck All,
Scott


----------

